# Vibe Shearwater 125



## Schick702 (Jun 5, 2017)

So I followed the iCast 2019 this year and this Vibe Shearwater 125 looks like it will answer all. I like the fact that you are able to customize the drive to the situation. (Bispy, pedal drive, or paddling) The rotor can be done from the side but still out of the way. Not to mention the optional standing platform. What is everyone's thoughts on it? It seems to be a great kayak and still for a reasonable price. I am on the fence on preordering, but I like to have the thoughts of a few professional kaykers.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Looks interesting. Has many options. A lot of thought looks like went into it. I like the flip down platform seat.


----------



## Schick702 (Jun 5, 2017)

Papa-T said:


> Looks interesting. Has many options. A lot of thought looks like went into it. I like the flip down platform seat.


The standing platform was one of the first features I noticed. Its like Vibe actually listened to their customer base and made a kayak that fits everyone.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

Schick702 said:


> So I followed the iCast 2019 this year and this Vibe Shearwater 125 looks like it will answer all. I like the fact that you are able to customize the drive to the situation. (Bispy, pedal drive, or paddling) The rotor can be done from the side but still out of the way. Not to mention the optional standing platform. What is everyone's thoughts on it? It seems to be a great kayak and still for a reasonable price. I am on the fence on preordering, but I like to have the thoughts of a few professional kaykers.


Looks sweet. Would be interested to see how the rotor control works out for people. Wish it was a little lighter but way lighter than the fully loaded Hobies and the Old Town PDLs. I sold my sea ghost but have always been impressed by the quality of vibe kayaks.


----------

